# here are some top hip hop songs



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Can't stand hip hop as a rule, but this one is OK:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)




----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ass good as it gets


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bonkey said:


> YouTube- Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day


Yeah, this is a classic track!!! I love the Isley Brothers sample (footsteps in the dark)!!!

I love the early '90's hip-hop (mainly westcoast stuff around that time)!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bonkey said:


> YouTube- Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype
> 
> YouTube- N.W.A - Express Yourself
> 
> YouTube- 2pac - changes (Original Version)


Just to let you know that's not the original version of changes. The original version has a harder beat and samples run dmc's - the way it is. It was done in 1992 i believe.

One of my favourite 2 pac tracks of all time in Pain - check that out!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

way back when


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

rap or hip hop who knows

but these are THE best and cant believe u missed em haha














brapppppppppppppppppppppppppp :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Some of my faves


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

oh god i love this kinda music , i remember seeing LL Cool J , Eric B and rakim , Public Enemy and the Beastie Boys at Brixton academy.

These two videos give me wamrness from good days at the camden palais.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow loving this thread........ takes me back to my days of Breakdancing outside 'Presto' Supermarket with a ghetto blaster and a roll of lino :lol:

Classic.........






KRS-1............lyrical GENIUS still to this day....
















Anyone remember this direct attack towards Dre, Eazy and the NWA boys






Some more classics............


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

Love hip hop. Love all these songs


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

Choon !!!


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

I see em in Bristol with queen latifah way bk !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about...
















You can't have hip hop without some WuTang...














































Plenty more where that came from, but Sky+ Top Gear is calling... :thumb:

Alex


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Old skool but still love it !


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## DERV_Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

KRS 1, Red & Meth, Nas, Gang Starr, Pete Rock & CL....the 90's was it for hip hop i'll post some more gems soon...DERV


----------

